
Scrapblog: Scrapbook maker - domp
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/29/the-real-scrapblog-is-here-finally/
======
domp
I just want to say that this program is nuts. You can get started without
being signed up so I'd say try it out. It's pretty impressive and I'm almost
positive that it's built with Adobe Flex. Runs a lot like a desktop
application. I've been waiting to see a good use for Flex.

